# Break up Songs



## Crumbles (Jun 21, 2008)

Everybody has songs they cling to during certain emotional states. whats your break up song. 


Toby Keith - Its a little too late.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jun 21, 2008)

Death cab for cutie- "title and registration" 

One republic- "apologize"

Three days grace- "i hate everything about you"


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Whitesnake - Here I go Again


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 4, 2008)

"the scientist" by coldplay and "wish you were here" by pink floyd even though it's not about a break up. my ex used to play it for me and on his guitar and i still cry over it sometimes.

ANYYWAYS.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2008)

YouTube - The Mentors "All Women Are Insane"


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - The Mentors "All Women Are Insane"


 dude i smoked a joint with el duche at a club in norwalk ct. in 1993. the 4 f club(find um.feel um. fuck um. forget um. gloden showers classic sick rock.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2008)

caledonia-----celtic woman or dantes prayer-------lorrania mckennett. YouTube - Celtic Woman - A New Journey - Caledonia
YouTube - Lorenna McKennitt Dante's Prayer


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 4, 2008)

> And now I hear you found somebody new and that I never meant that much to you.
> 
> To hear that tears me up inside. And to see you cuts me like a knife.


YouTube - Poison - Every Rose Has Its Thorn


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2008)

or rain by patti griffith YouTube - Patty Griffin - Rain


----------



## panselmo1989 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hank Williams III - 5 Shots of Whiskey


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2008)

or angel of death by slayer---------http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8kQ3MKMeDc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8kQ3MKMeDc


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Frank Zappa's "Broken Hearts are for Assholes".

Hey.
Do you know what you are.
Your n asshole.....asshole.

Some of you might not agree.
Cause ya probabally likes alot of misery.
But think a while & you will see.

Broken hearts are for assholes.
Broken hearts are for assholes............are you an asshole.
Are you an asshole toooooo............what ya gonna do,cause your an asshole.

Maybe you think your a lonely guy.
Maybe you think your too tough to cry.
So you went to the grape(booze)just to give it a try.
Your an asshole,thats right,your an asshole yes yes.

You say you cant live with what you been through.
Well ladies you can be assholes too.
You might pretend you aint got one on the bottom of you.
But dont fool yourself girl,its lookin at you.
Dont fool yourself girl,its winking at you.
Dont fool yourself girl,its blinking at you.

Thats why i say,im gonna ram it...... ram it....... ram it.....ram it up yer poop shute,Cornhole !
Ram it...ram it....ram it.......ram it up your poop shute,Fist fuk !
Ram it...ram it....ram it.......ram it up your poop shute,Wrist watch & crisco !
Ram it...ram it....ram it.......ram it up your poop shute,Pud !

Dont fool yourself girl its going right up your poop shute.
Dont fool yourself girl its going right up your poop shute.
Dont fool yourself girl its going right up your poop..........shute !
Aye yei yei yei.
Dont fool yourself girl its going right up your pooooooop shute !
Aye yei yei yei yei yei yei.
Dont fool yourself girl its going right up your poop..............shute.
Awe........i knew you'd be suprised !


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 4, 2008)

panhead said:


> Frank Zappa's "Broken Hearts are for Assholes".


Ah, a trip to love's dark nether regions.
YouTube - J. Geils Band - Love Stinks


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 4, 2008)

Rise Against - Swing Life Away
Anti-Flag- Emo Sux

I have a few others, but it all depends. If the girl fucked me over and I'm trying to get over her, or things just weren't working out and we had to break up but I still loved her.  Either I hate her but I love her or a we still want to be friends but deep down I still love her kind of thing. 

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 4, 2008)

Though we share this humble path, alone 
How fragile is the heart 
Oh give these clay feet wings to fly 
To touch the face of the stars 

When the dark wood fell before me 
And all the paths were overgrown 
When the priests of pride say there is no other way 
I tilled the sorrows of stone 

I did not believe because I could not see 
Though you came to me in the night 
When the dawn seemed forever lost 
You showed me your love in the light of the stars 

Cast your eyes on the ocean 
Cast your soul to the sea 
When the dark night seems endless 
Please remember me 
from dantes prayer


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm Over You - Keith Whitley


----------



## Docz~Orderz~760 (Jul 8, 2008)

hahahahahah thats a funny and yet true song. 


fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - The Mentors "All Women Are Insane"


----------



## Docz~Orderz~760 (Jul 8, 2008)

I listen to Jimi hendrix and some other stuff so 
"Castles Made Of Sand" by Jimi Hendrix check it out its a pretty chill song and meaningful


----------



## caliboy80 (Jul 8, 2008)

YouTube - Bullet For My Valentine-All These Things I Hate (Revolve Aro

Bullet for my Valentine - All these things i hate!

Great song!


----------



## Mary's Lover (Jul 8, 2008)

Docz~Orderz~760 said:


> I listen to Jimi hendrix and some other stuff so
> "Castles Made Of Sand" by Jimi Hendrix check it out its a pretty chill song and meaningful


Great great song, Castles Made Of Sand


----------



## Docz~Orderz~760 (Jul 8, 2008)

for sure . thanks bro


Mary's Lover said:


> Great great song, Castles Made Of Sand


----------



## oexplosiono (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol...............


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 8, 2008)

krumbz - sour milk

best break up song ever..


----------



## VintageGrow (Jul 8, 2008)

Limp Bizkit - My Way
YouTube - Limp Bizkit - My Way


----------



## AchillesLast (Jul 8, 2008)

death cab for cutie - Tiny Vessels 

it's a little specific, but it covers an unhealthy relationship nearing it's end..."she's beautiful, but she don't mean a thing to me."


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 8, 2008)

if you see her say hello---------bob dylan


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 8, 2008)

An surprisingly upbeat, yet incredibly sad song by the King.

YouTube - Elvis Presley (Marie's The Name) His Latest Flame


----------



## Token (Jul 13, 2008)

YouTube - Five Finger Death Punch - The Bleeding - Music Video

This is a good one from Five Finger Death Punch, they have alot of good stuff tho I like the way of the fist more!


----------

